# Frame Deck Fasteners?



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

Here is how our boat is set up. I can't take credit for the design as I bought it from someone who built it, but it works great!

There are cutouts for where the crossbars attach to the outer part of frame. There is also a cutout for the oar tower. There are slots cut out in the deck so that straps can be threaded to the crossbars underneath the deck. 

The wooden floor in the captain's bay is a perfect width for the inside of the boat and hangs from the frame so that it is suspended from the floor. 

The decks are a wonderful spot for fishing, jumping into the river, the puppy dog making her rounds, and spontaneous alcohol induced dancing. It's also great for storing ammo cans, water jugs, etc. for longer trips.


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

NRS ubolt and these is what I used.


https://www.zoro.com/zoro-select-co...aCdUDDBO8v-hBoF8Dn50zbZQyhIbTgrkaAomdEALw_wcB


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hose clamps covered by flexible PVC tubing.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

another one for cam straps


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

gwheyduke said:


> NRS ubolt and these is what I used.
> 
> 
> https://www.zoro.com/zoro-select-co...aCdUDDBO8v-hBoF8Dn50zbZQyhIbTgrkaAomdEALw_wcB





This ^^^, a great clean look and nothing to catch on clothes or run the rubber the wrong way. Makes for a very tidy and professional fit.


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

1 Foot Cam straps. Drill and router holes for cam straps according to frame support and don’t forget to drill plenty of beverage holder’s ( Priceless 2 for rower and 2 for passenger )


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

It's a beefy thread to wade thru, but raft porn has LOTS of options.

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/raft-porn-needed-lets-see-them-rigs-40045.html


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

15% off Zoro tools order good until May 8, BAET9XLJPZ. May as well order some 303 while you're at it.


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

*cam straps*

Here's how I did mine. Made decks out of ACX and coated with Behr Deckover. Will use Deckover next time. Will not use ACX or any kind of plywood again (too many issues, even with regular upkeep of the paint). Next time I'll spend the extra money on MDO. I like the versatility of the holes and straps. Have used the holes to strap other stuff to the decks, like Pelican cases, water jugs, pin kits, etc. Also makes it very easy to disassemble and /or remove the boards for touch-up and maintenance.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I used conduit clamps. They are available from NRS If you call, but are not listed on the website.


----------



## Deadlock281 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks for all the info guys! I ended up going with the brackets nrs makes for their side decks. I'll post pictures when I'm done


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

*What thickness of MDO would you go with?*

5/8? 3/4" ? I like the idea of using it. 





gringoanthony said:


> Here's how I did mine. Made decks out of ACX and coated with Behr Deckover. Will use Deckover next time. Will not use ACX or any kind of plywood again (too many issues, even with regular upkeep of the paint). Next time I'll spend the extra money on MDO. I like the versatility of the holes and straps. Have used the holes to strap other stuff to the decks, like Pelican cases, water jugs, pin kits, etc. Also makes it very easy to disassemble and /or remove the boards for touch-up and maintenance.


----------



## cake (Jun 21, 2011)

Pine said:


> I used conduit clamps. They are available from NRS If you call, but are not listed on the website.


Yup, those with carriage bolts snug flush to the surface. Except I got my clamps form Home Depot and probably paid less. 

If I was to do it again.. I'd probably use 1' straps. While the conduit clamps are beefy, so are straps, while also being more flexible and easier to adjust.


----------

